# High definition remake of "Les Chevaliers Du Ciel (Sky Fighters)"



## KanD (6 Nov 2013)

I came across this video on youtube recently and thought some of you might like it.

*Title*: "Sky Fighters - Into The Fire"
*Description*: "High definition remake of the popular music video from the movie Les Chevaliers Du Ciel (Sky Fighters) featuring French Air Force Mirage 2000 fighter jets."
*Copyright owner*: Arvydas Četyrkovskis
*URL* (WFS, comments might not be): http://youtu.be/mX9L8IuiwJA

Cheers!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Nov 2013)

For those interested in entertainment history, the movie "Les chevaliers du ciel" itself was a spin off from a French television show of the same name that ran in the 1960's. The series was also aired in Canada on the French network of the CBC. The theme song of the original series, sung by Johnny Halliday, became one of his classics. Of course, in the TV show, they flew the original Mirage.

I for one certainly enjoyed that show.


----------

